# Keeping Sex Exciting



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would be interested to hear what other couples are doing to keep the level of excitement up, especially if you've been in a relationship for a long time. How do you keep boredom from gaining a foothold? When you're new in a relationship, I think everything seems exciting, but that excitement may wane over time. It would also be interesting to learn which person brings new ideas to the bedroom. In our case, that person tends to be me. I'm much more inclined to suggest something new (perhaps a new toy or acting on a fantasy) to my wife (and she's usually willing to give it a go).


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

I would say you are in a good position. It is all about changing things up. You have the ability to look for things to change, the courage to talk about it and sounds like your wife is generally acceptable to your suggestions. I would say you are a few steps ahead of most couples then.

Now it is up to you really figure out what excites you and communicate that to your wife. Sounds like she is open so don't be bashfull! Now if you could get her to open up as to what excites her and get her comfortable making suggestions, that is even better.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

How do you keep boredom from gaining a foothold? 

Married 20 yrs, he never seems to get bored, he would be perfectly fine with vanilla sex twice a week till death do us part. Me, on the other hand, is capable of getting bored - us "Erotic" ones usually struggle here. And it is up to us to re-light the fires and keep them burning. 

My attemps to spice things up .... started with sexy lingerie, welcoming him home at the door dressed seductively or making breakfast after the kids are off to school, Sex board games (fun to read the cards & do or answer its request), watching soft porn together, taking a Romantic vacation 1st time in our lives, filling my mp3 player with all romantic music for our vacation, trying new positions & Erotic massages 

Better Sex - Bettersex.com brings Adult Sex Education, Techniques, Tips & Sex Toys has some great learning DVD's, oil massages, invested in a variety of flavored lubes, accompaining husband to a strip club once in a while (some might find this crazy but I am fine with it), had him try a few male enhancement pills for the fun of it, bought Liberator sex pillows Liberator - Official Site of Liberator Shapes & Sex Furniture , thinking about a sex swing someday, use whip cream/chocolate & lick it off varous body parts, taking romantic pictures of ourselves, made a Movie Maker video on computer with love songs -of our life together using pictures from our teens until now- gets me teary eyed to watch, taking long walks together, always touching each other in playful ways every single day, holding & kissing each other in the morning & at night without fail and always communcating, I like to flirt with him, he sometimes spanks me, eating out just the 2 of us, taking a bubble bath together with candles. Want to try hand cuffs & a feather sometime soon. 

With all of that, I am still up for more suggestions!


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are a few things I do to keep things lively in "that! department

Give him a surprise BJ while he is driving the car

Wake him up during the night with oral/sex

Just walk down the stairs in my sexiest lingerie/outfit hidden by a dressing gown and walk in front of the TV and switch it off and drop my dressing gown.

I recently brought some spreader bars for added fun and they have gone down a treat with both of us (no pun intended)

I put "sex" cheques in places where he will find them, for certain "acts" ect

Buy her a mini remote control vibrator which she puts in the front of her underwear and go out to dinner or something and have fun watching her "squirm" when you press the remote control for the vibe.

Ooh, I could go on and on here.....


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, so I dare anyone to top that list from Star.



And now I am going to look for this remote control vibrator


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Egg timer - come down naked to him, lubed up, drop to all fours and say "you've got three minutes" and flip the egg timer over. When the sand runs out, just get up and walk away. Well... if you can anyway. He might um... refuse to let you up. 

Handcuffs

No panty outings

Sex in front of open windows

Blindfolds

Chocolate Syrup on your breasts

Just walk up to him in a dress, and hand him you underwear

The Pass In The Shower

lol don't do the egg timer one too often, it might make him trigger happy after a while lol.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Star said:


> BBW, I will PM the link to you for the wireless remote control virbrator, Have fun, we do!!!


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Star said:


> Some good ideas there Atholk.
> 
> I used to use handcuffs but I find they are a pain in the A**!!! and the fluffy ones are just laughable, if you really want to throw your partner down and shackle them use Japanese love rope to bind their hands/legs and there are so many ways you can use/tie this stuff (you are only restricted by your imagination really) and it does not leave tell tale marks on your skin where you have been thrashing around while bound, I have had some pretty painful marks left from steel hancuffs where they have cut in and some very "red faced" moments when people have asked me what have I done to my wrists? (not easy to talk your way out of )


We use some spandex based long bands instead of handcuffs actually. You just twist them into a half hitch around your wrist/ankle and loop the other end around the bedposts. Easy peasy. No marks on anything, and a slight amount of give to them for appropriate struggling.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

If you have a bunch of couples going out.... all the women wear the same vibrating panties. Toss the remotes in the middle of the table...

You guys figure the rest out.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Handcuffs aren't perfect, but there's something nice about the authoritative clicks. We got stainless ones made by Smith & Wesson, so there's no worry about rust.

I also like a stainless bead chain for the handcuff key. I cuff her hands behind her back and then put the key around her own neck. It's right there, but she can't reach it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

public places


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

We love trying new positions. Of course some arent the best..... but then you find those suprising ones that feel oh so good...... Public places is a good one too, because the rush you get when you think you might get caught.....

One of my fav things to do to my hubs is start giving him a bj when he's on the phone. Its a total turn on and plus awesome to watch him try to keep a conversation going and keep his voice sounding normal, when he's getting super excited......


----------

